# ID: six legged starfish purple and white



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

just noticed this - not sure if it came from someone i brought a frag from or if its just trying to get to my frag, its moved about a inch in the past hour, its almost there.










sorry for small picture. can get better if needed

edit...

i stopped being lazy..
high res picks, ps dont steal my finger prints lol


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a bunch of similar guys, only they're hot pink. ID would be awesome!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow you could almost steal your fingerprints....lol


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

I SAID DONT!!! lol


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

I found these hitchhiking on my recent liverock purchase too. 

They may be asterina...


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

its living in my power head now - no one know what it is?


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

maybe... i hope thats all it is, but just wide range of coloration, dont want it to start eating things it shouldnt.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

I hear you.. I've spotted about 2 and they do a great job of keeping my glass clean. Otherwise there's enough stuff on google about them eating zoas.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

well i have no zoas, ill let it be for now. not to worried just curious


----------

